

Ublock collaborators gorhill and Deathamns leave the project - Perceval
https://github.com/chrisaljoudi/uBlock/commit/6850fa0a262b8772a502c92750fe7a5bf74515f0#commitcomment-10530773

======
luciferismyking
The official explanation (from [http://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/ublock-
a-lean-and-fas...](http://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/ublock-a-lean-and-
fast-blocker.365273/page-33#post-2476324)):

> The more you give, the more many act as if you owed them even more. This is
> what ground me down in the long run. If the project has any intrinsic value,
> it will survive. The move was a huge relief for me. I have been postponing
> this for long now, thinking things might improve. They did not, from my
> point of view.

~~~
james-skemp
What I found interesting/sad was that the user they quote later agreed with
his post. 'So true.'

It is difficult to see yourself doing it, and I wonder if more and more open
source projects will fall to this as the years go by.

Personally I've seen a number of projects I've followed fall to this, and have
kept some of my stuff closed because I feared possible users/consumers.

Shrug.

------
aeosynth
[https://github.com/chrisaljoudi/uBlock/commit/6850fa0a262b87...](https://github.com/chrisaljoudi/uBlock/commit/6850fa0a262b8772a502c92750fe7a5bf74515f0#commitcomment-10530255)

> I suppose you should publish new version with a name indicative of the
> change. I plan to work on my own version which may or may not diverge from
> the current official version, so should the two versions diverge enough,
> keeping my own version on Chrome store is a good thing.

it sounds like they've given up on github, but they'll still work on their
project.

------
hurin
I'm not sure what happened here - but I've used HTTPSwitchboard (also created
by gorhill) for awhile - and I hope the guy keeps making awesome software; he
really deserves a lot more props than I can give.

------
unexistance
from uMatrix page "I expect there will be community driven efforts for users
to help each others. If µMatrix had a home, I would probably set up a forum,
but I do not plan for such thing, I really just want to code, not manage web
sites. If you need help to un-break a site when using µMatrix, you can try
Wilders Security, where you are likely to receive help if needed, whether by
me or other users."

guess he/she is burned-out from 'helping' the new users & distracting from
actual coding that he/she loves so much

------
daviross
Wow. This is really a shame. I use uMatrix in particular enough that I
would've gladly chipped in on a Patreon for continued development.

------
storrgie
:( I just switched from abp to ublock yesterday.

------
tomjen3
Not knowing what Ublock is, nor whom gorhill and Deathamns are, this headline
sucks.

As it is, this does not seem important.

~~~
tomjen3
You can downvote me as much as you want, the headline is still, objectively,
bad.

~~~
tokanizar
What do you think it should be?

~~~
asdfasdfasdfasd
You Won't BELIEVE What These Two Ad-block Software Developers Just Said!

